# conversions of cultures vs buttermilk



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i have found a few recipes i'd like to try but they are using buttermilk for starters, and a tablet instead of liquid rennet. how can i convert these into 'regular' cultures and liquid? thanks


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

What are the recipes Chris? I am looking in my book now and see that depending on the different cheese recipes it tales a different amount of buttermilk. For example, soft French style goat cheese needs 1/2 cup. Camembret & Brie need 1/4 cup of cheese culture or buttermilk, so it varies. I'm not finding the conversion for ligquid rennet to tablet. Sorry.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

3. How do I convert the liquid amount to the tablet amount?
The conversion is 1/4 teaspoon liquid rennet = 1/4 vegetable rennet tablet.

4. If my recipe calls for 1/8 tsp. or a few drops of liquid rennet, how do I use my tablets?
If your recipe calls for 1/8 tsp. liquid, cut off 1/4 tablet, dissolve it in 1/2 cup of non-chlorinated water, and then, throw away half of it.

If your recipe calls for only a few drops of liquid rennet, it will be hard to convert this to the tablets. The tablets are very difficult to measure in small amounts like this. (This is why we include rennet in the soft cheese cultures.) If you will be adding tiny amounts of rennet, it is more convenient to use the liquid rennet.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

the recipe isn't with me at the moment, but it calls for something like 1/2 cup buttermilk and half tab of rennet. wondering what powder culture to use instead of buttermilk, or would i be better off buying some buttermiklk from the store? thanks


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I buy the cultured buttermilk from the store. Make sure it's cultured though. I used the powdered culture yrs ago, didn't like it, but that's me. I have better luck with buttermilk.


----------

